# AIB Insurance - Thank You!



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

We would just like to thank all our clients and those that have approached us for quotations for another exceptional year of growth.

We are proud of our relationships with various clubs, and we are very proud of our reputation. We would like to offer a huge thank you to both clubs and members alike for the constant support.

If you need motor or home insurance, including modified vehicles, classics and van and truck insurance please call our team on 02380 268351 or visit www.aib.co.uk


----------

